# IM Double Corona lighter



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Are they still producing this exact lighter?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I looked for one a month or so ago and couldn't find one in stock anywhere. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

There's one on eBay for over retail plus shipping. I think it's about 235 out the door. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> There's one on eBay for over retail plus shipping. I think it's about 235 out the door.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yes I made an offer for $190 and he came back at $222 plus $10 shipping, I declined the offer lol... I wonder what retail is?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Yes I made an offer for $190 and he came back at $222 plus $10 shipping, I declined the offer lol... I wonder what retail is?


Retail was just under 200 and many places sold them at 175. There is a black one on Amazon right now for 176 and free shipping.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

IM Corona announced they'd be discontinuing the Double Coronas back in 2015 because the one gentleman who was responsible for brazing the fuel tanks was retiring and apparently they didn't want to try to train a replacement. It's been downhill ever since while they moved out whatever was left, or maybe more precisely whatever they had parts left to build.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> IM Corona announced they'd be discontinuing the Double Coronas back in 2015 because the one gentleman who was responsible for brazing the fuel tanks was retiring and apparently they didn't want to try to train a replacement. It's been downhill ever since while they moved out whatever was left, or maybe more precisely whatever they had parts left to build.


I didn't realize that they had been discontinued for that long. I would have bought the one I wanted back when it was available. 
Lame.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

That brings up another question, if you need parts down the road you could be faced with an inoperable lighter??


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> That brings up another question, if you need parts down the road you could be faced with an inoperable lighter??


The good news is that they are built like tanks. But I would hate to lose one of the little fuel nozzle covers.


----------



## Ajjra (Mar 16, 2019)

I recently looked to replace one I have had since (I think) the late ‘90’s. I found them st Savinelli but they are an Italy based seller. They were kind enough to point me towards the US distributor for the brand. Excellent lighter. I recently was gifted an S.T. DuPont soft flame that looks just like the IM Corona. Apart from the “ping sound” the lighters are near identical to me. Very well made.

The best option is that you contact directly Arango, the Corona distributor for US:

Arango Cigar Co. (USA)
3170　Commercial Ave.
Northbrook, IL 60062, USA
Phone: 800-222-4427
Phone: 847-480-0055
Fax: 847-480-1221


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for that info Jack. I had no idea they were discontinued. I just assumed they were produced in small batches. 

I’m glad I was able to get mine last year, and even more so, that when I was selling everything off, no one wanted to buy.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ajjra said:


> I recently looked to replace one I have had since (I think) the late '90's. I found them st Savinelli but they are an Italy based seller. They were kind enough to point me towards the US distributor for the brand. Excellent lighter. I recently was gifted an S.T. DuPont soft flame that looks just like the IM Corona. Apart from the "ping sound" the lighters are near identical to me. Very well made.
> 
> The best option is that you contact directly Arango, the Corona distributor for US:
> 
> ...


Good to know, I'll check them out. Thanks


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Good news. Fukashira, the manufacturer, for some time did not show this lighter as a "product." That was consistent with it being discontinued. 

They do show it as a product pnow, so they must be making them again.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

So the question is, did they change the design, or finally find someone who is able to fabricate the nozzle?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

ebnash said:


> So the question is, did they change the design, or finally find someone who is able to fabricate the nozzle?


AFAIK it was the fuel tank that was the stumbling block. Hand brazed by one specific gentleman who retired.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Good question. Supposedly the guy doing the brazing retired. One would think they could train a replacement.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

deke said:


> Good question. Supposedly the guy doing the brazing retired. One would think they could train a replacement.


Sounds like maybe they have now.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Still my favorite soft flame lighter.


----------

